# Τα δύο τελευταία κείμενα του Δημήτρη Μαρωνίτη στο Βήμα



## nickel (Jul 12, 2016)

*Λάθος και σωστό: εναλλάξ*
Η διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στο Γυμνάσιο προβάλλεται σαν να επινοείται τώρα για πρώτη φορά μολονότι ανάγεται στο 1964
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: Το Βήμα 12/06/2016

Επιλέγετε ένα από τα δύο ή και τα δύο μαζί. Οι καιροί πάντως ευνοούν τα λάθη. Ο προκείμενος λόγος αφορά ειδικότερα τη Μέση Εκπαίδευση, κυρίως τη γυμνασιακή, κατ' εξοχήν τον γλωσσικό της κώδικα, όπου η αρχαία γλώσσα διεκδικεί κατά κανόνα πρωτεύουσα θέση. Το πράγμα όμως γυρίζει κάποτε και ανάποδα, όπως τις προάλλες. Για σκανδαλιστική πρόταση πρόκειται, με λίγους οπαδούς και πολλούς αντιπάλους, που πάει να πει ότι το παιχνίδι παίζεται και αναμένεται αμφίβολη έκβαση. Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι το επίμαχο παίγνιο προβάλλεται σαν να μην έχει παρελθόν, σαν να επινοείται τώρα για πρώτη φορά, μολονότι ανάγεται στο 1964.

Ο δεύτερος σταθμός είναι το κρίσιμο και αποφασιστικό 1976. Τρίτος η αρχαιόπληκτη εμπλοκή Τρίτση στα εξόδια του παπανδρεϊκού ΠαΣοΚ. Τέταρτος η πολιτική και η πολιτεία Σημίτη, στην οποία ανήκουν το επτάτομο εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα και το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου και προσωπικά ενέχομαι. Τι απέμεινε για το σήμερα; Αμφίβολα ρέστα, που τα διαχειρίζεται κατά το δοκούν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Θα επιμείνω στην προδικτατορική μεταρρύθμιση του 1964 που (σκοπίμως;) στις μέρες μας αγνοείται, όπως προκύπτει και από το μανιφέστο των πενήντα έξι που προκρίνουν τη δημοτική γλώσσα στη μετάφραση των αρχαίων κειμένων και στις τρεις τάξεις του Γυμνασίου. Προηγείται το ιστορικό της με οριακή συντομία. Η Ένωση Κέντρου του 1963, μετά τις εκλογές του 1964, με πρωθυπουργό και υπουργό Παιδείας τον Γεώργιο Παπανδρέου και γενικό γραμματέα τον Ευάγγελο Παπανούτσο, ενεργοποίησε τις προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις της για τα εκπαιδευτικά μας πράγματα ιδρύοντας Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο, με πρόεδρο τον Ι. Θ. Κακριδή και μέλη δόκιμους πανεπιστημιακούς από τη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή Θεσσαλονίκης. Έπονται συνοπτικά τα κεφάλαιά του:

Κατάργηση οικονομικών επιβαρύνσεων και στις τρεις βαθμίδες της Μέσης Εκπαίδευσης. Καθιέρωση της Δημοτικής ως αποκλειστικής γλώσσας στο Γυμνάσιο, παρά την ισχύουσα συνταγματική δέσμευση. Ίδρυση Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου ως οργάνου για την υλοποίηση νέας εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής και επιμόρφωσης. Επιλεκτική διδασκαλία αρχαίων κειμένων σε μετάφραση στη δόκιμη δημοτική. Σημαντική αύξηση δαπανών για την εκπαίδευση, βελτίωση της οικονομικής θέσης των εκπαιδευτικών.

Από την πρώτη στιγμή εκδηλώθηκε έντονα η αποδοκιμαστική αντίδραση της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής Αθηνών και της Ακαδημίας για τα νέα μέτρα (προπάντων της μετάφρασης αρχαίων κειμένων στη δημοτική γλώσσα), τα οποία θεωρήθηκαν κακόγλωσσα. Η οριστική εν τέλει ακύρωση της ριζοσπαστικής αυτής μεταρρύθμισης ολοκληρώθηκε το 1967 με το πραξικόπημα της 21ης Απριλίου, με την κατάργηση όλων των μεταρρυθμιστικών δοκιμών. Παρέμεινε ως γενναία επιλογή η δημοκρατική υπεράσπισή της όσων αντέδρασαν στην καταπίεση της χούντας πληρώνοντας ακριβά το τίμημα της αντίστασής τους.

Υπολείπεται η συνοπτική αναφορά σε δύο κρίσιμα κεφάλαια της ναυαγισμένης αυτής μεταρρύθμισης, ακαταπόνητος και αψευδής μάρτυρας της οποίας υπήρξε ο δάσκαλος όλων μας, ο Εμμανουήλ Κριαράς. Το ένα αφορά τα μεταρρυθμιστικά μέτρα του 1976. Το άλλο, κομβικά σημεία γλωσσικού συντηρητισμού του Αντώνη Τρίτση στα λίγα χρόνια που χρημάτισε υπουργός Παιδείας. Το πρώτο: η γλωσσική μεταρρύθμιση του 1976 πραγματοποιήθηκε με υπουργό Παιδείας τον Γεώργιο Ράλλη (1918-2006). Κύριος της στόχος υπήρξε η μετακίνηση της αρχαίας γλώσσας από το Γυμνάσιο και η αντικατάστασή της και στις τρεις τάξεις του από τη Δημοτική ως γλώσσα διδασκαλίας και μετάφρασης. Νεωτερισμός που αποδέχθηκε τελικώς και ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής, παρά την αντίδραση συντηρητικών πανεπιστημιακών δασκάλων και πολιτικών της πρωτεύουσας. Οι οποίοι προσπάθησαν να προσεταιριστούν τον συνετό κατά βάση υπουργό Παιδείας, ο οποίος στην αρχή κλονίστηκε, στα όψιμά του όμως χρόνια επέστρεψε στη μεταρρυθμιστική επιλογή και τη χρήση της Δημοτικής ως γλώσσας διδασκαλίας και μετάφρασης και στις τρεις τάξεις του Γυμνασίου.

Η φανατική εμπλοκή του Αντώνη Τρίτση (1937-1992) στο κρίσιμο αυτό ζήτημα επισυμβαίνει όταν αντικαθιστά στη θέση του υπουργού Παιδείας τον προκάτοχό του Απόστολο Κακλαμάνη και απαιτεί την επιστροφή της αρχαίας γλώσσας στις τρεις τάξεις του Γυμνασίου. Τις προθέσεις του τις διακηρύσσει σε επανειλημμένες ομιλίες και δημόσιες δηλώσεις, αποβλέποντας στη συμμαχία της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Φιλολόγων. Ήδη τον Δεκέμβριο του 1986 ο Αντώνης Τρίτσης διατυπώνει έντονα τη διαφωνία του για τη διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων στη Δημοτική, με το επιχείρημα ότι οδηγεί στη γλωσσική πενία και την ασυνέχεια του ελληνόφωνου πολιτισμού.

Συνεχής παραμένει εξάλλου ο αγώνας του κατά των εκπαιδευτικών μέτρων της μεταρρύθμισης του 1976 με το επιχείρημα «αφελληνισμού της ελληνικής Παιδείας στο πνεύμα ενός κακώς εννοουμένου εκσυγχρονισμού». Άποψη που παίρνει διαστάσεις έντονης διαφωνίας μεταξύ της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής Θεσσαλονίκης και Αθηνών. Αυτά τότε. Τώρα τι γίνεται, με μετέωρη προς το παρόν τη χρήση και ενδεχομένως την κατάχρηση του κειμένου των 56 πανεπιστημιακών από το αντιφατικό υπουργείο Παιδείας.


*Στο κέντρο του τετραγώνου*
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: Βήμα 18/06/2016

_μνήμη Τάσου Χριστίδη_

Μιλώντας την περασμένη Κυριακή για τις γλωσσικές μας διαστροφές στο αναιμικό μας Γυμνάσιο, με σημείο αιχμής το δίλημμα πρωτότυπο ή μετάφραση των Αρχαίων, παρέπεμψα στο επτάτομο αρχαιογνωστικό πρόγραμμα Σημίτη, συντελεσμένο μέσα σε έξι μόλις χρόνια, με το υποδειγματικό εκείνο εναρκτήριο εγχειρίδιο «Ιστορία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας» εκπονημένο από τον αλησμόνητο Τάσο, που δεν πρόλαβε να το δει τυπωμένο. Μιλώ για τον καλύτερο φίλο της ζωής μου, που τον φωνάζω στα όνειρά μου, και εκείνος παρήγορος πάντα έρχεται. Για τον Τάσο μιλώ, που σεβόταν όσο κανείς την ιστορία της επιστήμης του και την ιστορία της ανθρώπινης φυλής

Φτάνει να δει κανείς εξ επαφής επίτιτλους και μεσότιτλους του πρώτου μέρους του τόμου για να πειστεί. Παρατίθενται δέκα παραδείγματα, εν είδει ποιήματος. «Ο άνθρωπος μιλάει, ενώ τα ζώα όχι, αυτά έχουν τη δική τους φωνή». «Η γλώσσα αλλάζει αλλά δεν χαλάει». «Η γλώσσα είναι ένα καινούριο εργαλείο, φτιαγμένο από παλιά ανταλλακτικά». «Το φώνημα: ο μαέστρος της γλωσσικής ορχήστρας». «Από τον λόγο στη γραφή, και αντιστρόφως». «Πρόγονος της γραφής η αρίθμηση». «Ποιοι και πότε πρωτοέγραψαν ελληνικά». «Οι επαφές φέρνουν το αλφάβητο στην Ελλάδα». «Πώς γράφονταν και διαβάζονταν τα κείμενα». Και αριθμητικός επίλογος: «Οι εννέα γλώσσες με τους περισσότερους ομιλητές στον κόσμο: «κινέζικα 885.000.000, ινδικά 371.000.000, αγγλικά 358.000.000, ισπανικά 266.000.000, αραβικά 200.000.000, πορτογαλικά 170.000.000, ρωσικά 170.000.000, ιαπωνικά 125.000.000, γερμανικά 98.000.000».

Επιπλέον: Το προκείμενο, πρώτο στη σειρά των επτά, εγχειρίδιο Αρχαιογνωσίας και Αρχαιογλωσσίας, μοιρασμένο σε δώδεκα επίτιτλα μέρη και έναν Επίλογο, έχει δυσεύρετες, επιστημονικές και διδακτικές, αρετές προσδόκιμες και απροσδόκητες, που προφαίνονται και στους τίτλους. Δείγματος χάριν αναφέρω τον πρώτο, τον έβδομο και τον δωδέκατο τίτλο: «Τα μυστικά της γλώσσας», «Η αρχιτεκτονική της γλώσσας», «Προς τα νέα Ελληνικά». Στον Επίλογο επονομάζονται δέκα κρίσιμα Παραρτήματα. Εκτός αυτού: κάθε κεφάλαιο στο τέλος συγκεφαλαιώνεται με μαθησιακή τρυφερότητα. Παραθέτω το συμπέρασμα του τελευταίου κεφαλαίου: «Από τον 18ο αιώνα και μέχρι τη δημιουργία του ελληνικού κράτους το 1830 κυριαρχούν οι συζητήσεις για τη δημιουργία της ελληνικής γλώσσας [...] Το 1976 η δημοτική αναγνωρίζεται ως γλωσσικό εργαλείο του κράτους».

Ολοκληρώνω το πρώτο μέρος με προσωπική αποτίμηση: Κατόρθωμα αποτελεί η «Ιστορία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας», συνταγμένη από τον Τάσο Χριστίδη. Στην πραγματικότητα το εγχειρίδιο καλύπτει όλο το φάσμα της ελληνικής γλώσσας, από τα προϊστορικά χρόνια έως τις μέρες μας, αποκαλύπτοντας με συναρπαστική ενάργεια τα μυστικά της γλώσσας από τα προϊστορικά χρόνια, και της γραφής ειδικότερα. Συγχρόνως διαφωτίζει, με νηφάλιο και τεκμηριωμένο τρόπο, παθολογικές εκτροπές στην πορεία της ελληνικής γλώσσας.

Πρόκειται για θεμέλιο λίθο, με τον οποίο επιδιώκεται η σχολική αποφόρτιση του αρχαίου κόσμου από ιδεολογικές παραμορφώσεις και η ανάδειξη της πραγματικής ιστορικής του αξίας, αποτυπωμένης τόσο στην εξελισσόμενη ελληνική γλώσσα όσο και στα διαδοχικά του κείμενα. Ειδικότερα, τα δώδεκα μέρη και τα δέκα παραρτήματα της προκείμενης έκδοσης μορφώνουν τη γλωσσική συνείδηση και τροφοδοτούν την κειμενική όρεξη δασκάλων και μαθητών, ανοίγοντας τον ευρύτερο ανθρωπιστικό τους ορίζοντα.

Προχωρώ στο δεύτερο γεωμετρικό μέρος: τετραγωνικό και συνάμα διαγώνιο, με στιγματισμένο κέντρο. Το οποίο αποτυπώνει τα επτά επώνυμα μέρη της συλλογής, με τέσσερις βασικούς όρους - η ορολογία είναι δική μου: Αρχαιογνωσία - Αρχαιογλωσσία, Νεογνωσία - Νεογλωσσία. Οι τέσσερις όροι διατάσσονται κατά ζεύγη οριζοντίως, καθέτως και διαγωνίως, σχηματίζοντας σύμμετρο τετράγωνο. Το κέντρο του οποίου ορίζεται από τις διαγώνιες τομές. Δυστυχώς λείπει η γραφική αποτύπωση.

Και στα δύο ζεύγη γνώσης και γλώσσας προηγείται η γνώση, στη γενική και στην ειδική σημασία της. Νεογνωσία και νεογλωσσία έχουν προφανώς μείζονα σημασία, όχι μόνον γιατί αφορούν κατεξοχήν το παρόν, αλλά κυρίως επειδή διαθέτουν εξελισσόμενη σημασία, ενώ το ζεύγος αρχαιογνωσία - αρχαιογλωσσία αποτελεί κατά βάση κλειστό μέγεθος, το οποίο όμως σαφώς επηρεάζει (εμμέσως έστω) τις κινούμενες τύχες της νεογνωσίας και της νεογλωσσίας. Επαναλαμβάνω, για να μη διαλάθουν η σχετική σταθερότητα περιεχομένου του ζεύγους «Αρχαιογνωσία - Αρχαιογλωσσία» και η συνεχής ανανέωση του ζεύγους «Νεογνωσία - Νεογλωσσία», και προχωρώ, μάλλον συνθηματικά, στη διαγώνια σύνταξή τους στο εσωτερικό του τετραγώνου, επιμένοντας στο σημείο της τομής τους, όπου και οι τέσσερις συντελεστές συναιρούνται.

Απλούστερα: βρισκόμαστε στο σημείο της διαγώνιας τομής όπου: γνώση και γλώσσα, αρχαία και νέα, αδιόρατα συμπίπτουν. Προτείνω να διαβλέψουμε στο σημείο αυτό τη διαδικασία και το αποτέλεσμα της ολοκληρωτικής μετάφρασης. Το πράγμα ακούγεται σαν αίνιγμα, και θέλει συζήτηση, που εδώ αποκλείεται, αφήνοντας όμως μια γεύση μεταφραστικής ηδονής.​


----------

